# Photo Contest *With a Prize*



## equiniphile

Great contest/prize!

Summer:








Fall:








Winter:


----------



## Golden Horse

Subbing so I don't forget to re visit


----------



## DrumRunner

Spring - 









Summer - 









Winter - 









I'll have to find a nice fall picture...


----------



## Roperchick

Spring








Summer








Fall








Winter


----------



## Evansk

O! I soo wanna enter this contest  O_O need to narrow the choices down haha


----------



## SorrelHorse

Winter (New Years Picture)










Spring -










Summer -










Fall -


----------



## Saranda

Winter - 










Fall -


----------



## Sahara

summer


----------



## CLaPorte432

Winter and Summer.


----------



## mudpie

My beautiful Mudpie

Winter










Spring










Autumn










And Sage

Summer










_I think Mudpie deserves a stall plate for being so wonderfully amazing! ;D_


----------



## masatisan

theyre saved as one file so uh 
winter spring
summer fall


----------



## itsmeaghan

*Summer,Winter,Fall,Spring*

Summer,Winter,Fall,Spring


----------



## cowgirlup07

summer









fall









winter









spring


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

OMG, Cowgirlup! Did that little horse actually have that HUGE foal?!? lol


----------



## Standardbred

Here is my entry to the 'Summer' category. I hope you like it. It is my horse Millie being led by me and ridden by my friend. I am struggling to catch up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahAnn

Subbing


----------



## Poco1220

1. Spring









2. Summer









3. Fall
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...917282313_1674655570_1536581_1954879053_n.jpg









4. Winter


----------



## cowgirlup07

SmallTownGypsy said:


> OMG, Cowgirlup! Did that little horse actually have that HUGE foal?!? lol


Yes, she was a champ! Not 1 problem and this was her first foal. The sire is really small so I'm not sure where this little filly got her size. The sac is still around baby's hind pasterns in that pic. The big drk brown in the corner kept charging momma and baby so I grabbed the little girl, still soaked and way slippery lol it was an interesting day for sure!


----------



## Golden Horse

Love this pic


----------



## Golden Horse

Spring (honest this is warming in the spring, see no jacket)










Summer











Fall










Winter


----------



## amp23

Subbing to come back later! I loveee all the snow pictures  we don't get snow at all where I live...


----------



## cowgirlup07

cowgirlup07 said:


> Yes, she was a champ! Not 1 problem and this was her first foal. The sire is really small so I'm not sure where this little filly got her size. The sac is still around baby's hind pasterns in that pic. The big drk brown in the corner kept charging momma and baby so I grabbed the little girl, still soaked and way slippery lol it was an interesting day for sure!


didn't edit in time :-( daddy is only 14hh and about 950lbs Momma is about the same

here is the sire(NOT AN ENTRY): 

















foal at about 1 week old (also not an entry):

























i had to take momma and baby to my neighbors stud pen to get photos, this is NOT where either were kept.


----------



## Poco1220

Golden Horse said:


> Love this pic


Thanks GH! My hubby took it  I actually had it put on a coffee mug too. For a stud you couldn't ask for a more gentle expression.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Summer
http://www.horseforum.com/members/5426/album/sheena-bean-3295/our-dressage-moment-3-22407.jpg
Winter
http://www.horseforum.com/members/5...-3296/one-her-first-encounters-snow-23587.jpg
Fall


----------



## csimkunas6

Summer








Fall








Winter








Spring


----------



## Golden Horse

Poco1220 said:


> Thanks GH! My hubby took it  I actually had it put on a coffee mug too. For a stud you couldn't ask for a more gentle expression.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I bet it looks great on a mug,. You mean that is a mean people eating stud, Oh my:rofl:


----------



## Tianimalz

Standardbred said:


> Here is my entry to the 'Summer' category. I hope you like it. It is my horse Millie being led by me and ridden by my friend. I am struggling to catch up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I about peed my pants laughing at this picture! :rofl:


----------



## Poco1220

Golden Horse said:


> I bet it looks great on a mug,. You mean that is a mean people eating stud, Oh my:rofl:


Yes! Can't you tell from the other photo where he is obviously preparing to attack the small child?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Spring- our only foal this year...a miniature mule named Ditzee!









Summer- it finally rained!








Fall- after a long day's work, finally taking a break.









Winter- we're ready for the cold weather!


----------



## Whisper22

Wow, I am absolutely loving all the entries. I am so excited to pick the winners. Only 24 days left, keep them coming.


----------



## luvmyqh

*many seasons..lol*

rave all year round


----------



## Whisper22

Luvmyqh, I need to have your entries labeled in order for me to judge them, to be fare.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Spring










Summer











Fall











Winter


----------



## Evansk

*My Entries*

Spring: Mesa Rolling









Summer: Java Joe and My Niece









Fall: Like Mother Like Son  Mesa and Sage










Winter: Horse Kisses, Mesa and Buddy


----------



## Sphi

Can it be a horse we lease instead of own?


----------



## Whisper22

Yes it can.


----------



## Can He Star

Golden Horse said:


> Love this pic


 very jelous of your camera


----------



## Horses4Healing

Spring: Annie










Summer: Dreamer










Fall: Cannon










Winter: Manny


----------



## Standardbred

This is my entry to the Summer class for my other horse, Ruby. I live in NZ so Christmas is in the summer, unlike some of you lucky people!


----------



## Clava

Duplicate post.


----------



## Clava

Winter









Spring









Summer









Fall


----------



## Golden Horse

What a beautiful set of pics Clava, I love everything about the spring one, stiunning


----------



## Clava

Golden Horse said:


> What a beautiful set of pics Clava, I love everything about the spring one, stiunning


Thank yout's mother and daughter, I think it is quite funny that the youngster is pulling mum's tail:lol:


----------



## WesternBella

Spring:








Summer:








Fall:








Winter:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

Can He Star said:


> very jelous of your camera


Thanks  it took a ton of begging to get hubby to buy it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

Only three days left to submit any entries. I'm very excited! Please keep'em coming.


----------



## draftgrl

Here are mine  All I have is spring (baby) Summer (eating) and Winter!


----------



## Tyler

Summer:


Fall:


----------



## blush

Spring:









Summer:









Fall:









Winter:


----------



## lildonkey8

*Picco's =)*

Summer =P







Spring =D


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Just one pic for me to enter,, How sad! I would post pics for other seasons but here in SoCal it pretty much always looks like summer. But hey, I'm not complaining!
Anywayssss,
Here's Dozer in the summer! Enjoy!


----------



## equiniphile

Wooh, one more day!!


----------



## MysticL

Summer









Winter









Spring


----------



## amp23

First is winter. Picture is from last year, my sister almost fell asleep on Hunter's wolliness 

Second is spring. Me and Hunter last year

Third is summer. Took this picture at work.. best view ever is coming onto the beach from the dunes! Excuse my finger in the corner..

Last is fall. October of 2010 I took Hunter to my senior Homecoming Parade at school


----------



## BlueSpark

Spring








Summer








Fall








Winter


----------



## Whisper22

The contest is now closed. I'll have the results posted in the next day or two. Thank you to everyone who participated.


----------



## Golden Horse

I don't envy you judging, so many beautiful pics, glad I can just enjoy them:lol:


----------



## blackdieselpony

Spring:








summer:








Fall:








Winter:


----------



## amp23

blackdieselpony, the contest closed yesterday..


----------



## Whisper22

AND THE RESULTS ARE IN!
The winners need to PM me with the name of the horse you want on your sign and your address.

SPRING - lildonkey8

SUMMER - Poco1220

FALL - Equinephile

WINTER - Golden Horse


----------



## Golden Horse

:happydance:YIPPEE:happydance:

I would like my sign made for 

The Knight Before Christmas 

please
​


----------



## equiniphile

*SQUEE* Thanks!!


----------



## Poco1220

Awesome! Truly great contest tho!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

So I have three of the four designed and ready to engrave (still waiting to hear from lildonkey). I'll be picking up the wood tomorrow and hopefully have them in the mail this week. I hope you guys like the designs I've chosen, if it's ok with you I will post a picture when they are finished so everyone can see the prize. These are also be something I would be interested in selling, so I would like to show people what I can do.


----------



## Golden Horse

You really have to post them so everyone can see


----------



## lildonkey8

I'll have on for Tanoka's Debut HP Please!

*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## donovan

ooooohh  how much for one of these would love one or 2 O.O


----------



## Whisper22

So here they are. I hope you guys like'em. I will have them shipped by Friday.


----------



## Whisper22

donovan said:


> ooooohh  how much for one of these would love one or 2 O.O


I haven't worked out all the details, but I'm thinking for a sign like these, $20 + shipping. They can be simpler, like just the name with no designs for $15 +shipping, and they can also get fancier with shaped wood and beveled edges, not sure of price yet.

I still need to set up a paypal account, but if you're interested, you can tell me what you're wanting and I can get started on designing it.


----------



## attackships

those look fantastic! i like the styles you chose for each one


----------



## lildonkey8

:happydance: <3 it <3 it! Ya know, my dad said we may drive over and pick er up, if that's OK with you? We'd ride the motorcycle on over and say hey, around five or so tonight? PM back maybe...?


----------



## loveduffy

these signs are fantastic you really did a great job post more pictures of what you have


----------



## equiniphile

It's perfect, I'm so excited to get it!!


----------



## lildonkey8

Might I also add that your layout just fitted Tanoka's personality beautifully. The wild sort of perky look to your lines certainly added to my appreciation


----------



## WelshSnow

Summer:


----------



## lildonkey8

Er, the judging and all is done =/


----------



## WelshSnow

yes sorry! only just joined and fancied posting my summer picture!!


----------



## Golden Horse

:happydance::happydance:

I just got my plaque today and I love it, thank you so much.


----------



## equiniphile

I thought I posted here a while ago, but I guess my computer ate it.

Thank you so much, it's gorgeous! Almost too gorgeous to put in the barn....lol ;-)


----------



## Whisper22

Oh good, it took a little longer than I thought it would but I'm glad it finally made it.

Equiniphile, you posted in my Stall Signs thread. I'm so glad you love it. I left them unfinished, so you should probably do that before you hang it outdoors anyway.


----------



## equiniphile

Knew I wasn't crazy! What do you suggest I finish it with?


----------



## Whisper22

I am so sorry, I completely missed your question. I'm no expert, but I just use Minwax wood finish. They come in small cans. I just left them unfinished so you guys could finish them in the color you wanted. You could make it much darker or choose a finish that hardly changes the color at all.


----------



## The Greener Side

Awesome pics you all posted~


----------

